

Ask HN: Had an increase of 60k likes on my fan page and most of them are fake - amarcus

Hi Guys,<p>Couldn&#x27;t find any helpful documentation on FB and have tried contacting their support team but, without answer.<p>As of the 1st of June, I had 1500 organic likes on my Fan Page. Getting a few likes every day. As of the last few weeks, that number has climbed to 65k. From the looks of it, the people are from India, Indonesia etc... (my page is very localised to my city).<p>I want to remove these extra likes and don&#x27;t know how. Does anybody know what this is about?
======
GrepVyne
They belong to a swarm of accounts that sell likes. So they are liking your
page to make the likes that they were purchased for look more legitimate.

